# Updated tank shot.



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i had to many rocks so i removed alot of them and added more filtration for better water quality. Comments?? ideas???


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks ok.

What size???? :-?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I actually think it looks a little bare. Maybe you should re-add some of those rocks just to cover up your equipment a bit? Like make a couple of piles on the ends to cover or partially cover your equipment, while still leaving the mid section open? I dunno, just throwin it out there!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree it does come across a little bare

I think you should RE add six or seven.............maybe more!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

when i had a alot of rocks waste was collecting around them and it made water changes hard. i want to hide the pumps might have to go rock hunting. its a 4ft tank about 260L


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do your regular water changes then once a month take all of the rocks out and clean it good, just lay the rocks on a towl!

Thats what I do!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

added some rocks, looks better allready.. my head fish the peacekeeper died got stuck between rocks, threw the whole order of the tank out - ended up with some bruised fish from fighting. im very carefull now where i put my rocks.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Im sorry to hear that!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks good and you can never have enough filtration.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry about your fish. I like the look of your tank, what is that majority of the rock you have called?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks, i dont know exaclty i just call it blue rock.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

iv posted more pics in the under "Tank Setups" probly should of posted in No new posts "Aquarium Decoration "


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Love those rocks... I only have a few (the thick black slate) but this inspires me to find more.


----------

